
8OD – Arduino form factor Intel 8086 - userbinator
http://tech.mattmillman.com/projects/8od/
======
housel
The UDOO X86 [https://www.udoo.org/udoo-x86/](https://www.udoo.org/udoo-x86/)
is a single-board computer with an Atom/Celeron/Pentium and Arduino-compatible
headers.

(On the minus side, though, the Arduino-layout headers are connected to an
Intel Curie, which at this point is now orphaned. The Curie is attached to the
main CPU via USB.)

~~~
jrmg
In a similar vein:
[http://www.86duino.com/?page_id=11](http://www.86duino.com/?page_id=11)

------
rwmj
Can you still buy 8086's or is he filching these from old PC hardware?

~~~
userbinator
Yes, you can still buy them:

[https://www.mouser.com/Search/Refine.aspx?Keyword=CP80C86](https://www.mouser.com/Search/Refine.aspx?Keyword=CP80C86)

Intel doesn't make them anymore, but Intersil does (and the '286 too), and is
mainly targeting the military/aerospace market.

However a used/NOS one will be cheaper.

------
droidist2
This seems timely with this other recent post:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16938029](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16938029)

------
abritinthebay
Clever. Sadly not a lot of detail in the article about how it was designed, or
how it works, or.. well... anything.

Shame - feels like there's a lot they could say about it.

~~~
userbinator
Look at the links on the page; this, for example, provides a schematic among
other things:

[http://tech.mattmillman.com/projects/8od/hardware/](http://tech.mattmillman.com/projects/8od/hardware/)

